# [python]no puedo emerger pyQt4(Solucionado)

## ensarman

al intentar emerger el  PyQt4 me sale este error. 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge PyQt4
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!          
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...          
> ...

 

lo tengo que emerger porque el revdep-rebuild asi lo dice:

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

el problema es que libpython2.4.so.1.0 esta creo en el paquete python pero le he vuelto a reemerger y no pasa nada :S igual me sigue saliendo el errorLast edited by ensarman on Thu Jul 17, 2008 3:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## achaw

Creo que te falta:

```
dev-python/sip
```

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

:S verdad, pero si tenia instalado el sip :S  reinstalé el sip y se pudo compilar :S, gracias

----------

## ensarman

bueno parece que ese problema es del mismo python, porque he tenido que re-emerger varios modulos de python, pero ahora me dio un gran porblema :S no puedo ejecutar algunos progamas como cedega o emesene que necesitan el modulo GTK aunque pygtk ya esté instalado y reinstalado.

tambien hice un revdep-rebuild, ahora dice que todo esta bien.

no se que hacer para que guncione el pygtk o encontrar algunos binding para python apropiados.

algunos datos:

```
equery k python

[ Checking dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r5 ]

 * 3377 out of 3377 files good
```

```
 equery k pygtk

[ Checking dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0 ]

 * 125 out of 125 files good
```

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#FEATURES="parallel-fetch distcc"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X 3dnow a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 bzip2 curl dbus directfb dvd dvdr -dri \

     fbcon flac foomaticdb freetype ftp fuse gd gif gtk glitz hal \

     imlib -ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k ldap mad mmx mp3 mpeg mysql nls \

     nsplugin ogg opengl oss pdf php png posix ppds qt3 qt4 samba \

     slang spell sse svg tcl tiff truetype vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs \

     wma wxwindows xml xv xvid zlib xcb xcomposite xulrunner xvmc"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o /\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o /\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystic"

LCD_DEVICES=""

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync21.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## achaw

Ejecutaste python-updater despues de compilar python?

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

si lo hice, de todas maneras lo hice denuavo, pero igual.

en estos momentos estoy emergiendo el pygtk en ~x86 aver como me va

----------

## ensarman

me paso lo mismo :S

```
cedega 

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.

  import gddb_parser

F1 2008-07-16 15:37:40,851 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk
```

al emerger el paquete me salieron estos warnings:

```
* Messages for package dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0:

 * Unable to establish /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pygtk.py symlink

 * Unable to establish /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pygtk.pth symlink

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## achaw

```
cedega

/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.

  import gddb_parser

F1 2008-07-16 15:37:40,851 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk
```

Fijate, no tengo idea de Cedega, pero me parece que te esta diciendo que o estas tratando de ejecutarlo sobre una version mas nueva de python que cedega no soporta, o lo compilaste sobre una version nueva de python, que de nuevo, cedega no soporta. No se si sea un problema de pyQT sino de Cedega, lee la doc a ver si te da pistas...

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

después de batallar un poco... solucioné el problema. lo que paso fue que estaba que quería instalar el Elisa Media Center y me aconsejaron instalar el Python 2.5 asi que instale python ~x86, después por circunstancias de la vida me decidí a hacer un emerge -P borrando así el existente python 2.4 y solo quedandome con el python 2.5. ahora al hacer el python-update, no pasaba nada!!! luego de reinstalare el python 2.4, recien hizo el upgrade de 2.4 a 2.5, ahí comenzaron a funcionar bien los porgramas que queria, ahora esos programas siempre me botaban algunos warnings algo de la compatibilidad,además leí este artículo..

ahora leyendo un poco de la documentación del python updater, hice lo que debia haber hecho hace mucho: 

#emerge -C =python-2.5*

#python-updater -o 2.5

ahora todo me corre de maravillas. ahora mi pregunta, por que python 2.5 te da todos esos problemas???

----------

